# Animal cuts,,good or bad?



## BigTrev

Hi all,

This is my first post in this great forum so a big hello to all.Now for a little about myself.Im 38 years old 5ft-11" weighing 18st and have rejoined the gym after ten years out.When i was in my twenties i got to competition levels in bodybuilding but through time give the great sport up and went to bellybuilding,,lol.Im now at the gym doing cardio for weight loss and weights for gaining back muscle and strength which i have to say im loving once again.I have been told and read lots of good reports on using animal cuts for fat loss.My questions are if these are good what other supplements should i be taking with them and has anyone experienced any side effects using them. Any other dos and donts as far as nutrition and diet etc as over the years i have forgotton alot about diet,nutrition and supplements.Im currently taking matrix protein drink pre and post training along with mega h 40 multivitamin and cod liver oil daily.My diet has also changed for the best.

Many thanks Trevor


----------



## BigTrev

Anyone have any views here


----------



## shorty

how much have you lost so far..???

a lot of people don't see results quick enough so jump on the "fat loss magic pills" .... once you've hit a wall with your fat loss..then add them in the mix...

but thats JMO... i hear there very good..also lipo x6 is meant to be very good too..im gonna try these soon


----------



## GotWhey

Animal Cuts are surprisingly very good. I say surprisingly not because I don't like the Animal range, because I do, but I don't hold much faith in OTC fat burners. These, however, are v thermogenic and I know a few ephredine intolerant people who swear by them as a quality item!

Hope you get the same results if you buy them!

Big Trev - Where in N.Ireland are you mate?


----------



## genesis

Agree one of the better ones ive tried

Animal cuts, Hydroxycut hardcore, xedra cut XT all products


----------



## DB

sann tight are still the best for me


----------



## genan

never tried it but heard it was quite good. also good job on getting back into training !


----------



## BigTrev

Thanks for all the replies well appreciated.I have lost 6lbs in two weeks so far so i think im doing ok.I was for taking the animals cuts only when i have built up my cardio workouts better just for the final cut.

Hi GotWhey im in lisburn mate.


----------



## GotWhey

Nice one mate I'm down the road in L'derry. Where do ya train? Rockpit?


----------



## Guest

I love animal products but never liked the cuts much it dehydrates me too much for an every day fat burner and makes me stink.


----------



## BigTrev

Hi Con and GotWhey,

Im training at greg street in lisburn,its a first class gym with plenty of free weights and really well run by Mark plus everyone there is great.I heard the rockpit is good also,Rab seems to be a decent guy to.Yes Con i also heard they dehydrate you alot so i plan to take loads of water.Will try one tub of it and see how it goes.

Cheers Trevor


----------

